# Furry Story... I need some help.



## Krystal Harmonia (Jun 9, 2011)

I'd love to write some fiction, and I was wondering if anyone was willing to let me use their fursona's image/personality/stuff in the story. Also, if any of you would be willing to pair up, I might need some couples... it might get...intersting, to say the least. Any ideas would be  accepted as well.

Krystal


----------



## Panthura (Jun 9, 2011)

Yeah, sure, you can use mine if you want
Description Here


----------



## Krystal Harmonia (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks! Unfortunately, the computer that I'm currently using (it's not mine) has a firewall/blocker thing, so I'l have to check out you description later...

Krystal


----------



## Panthura (Jun 9, 2011)

No problem


----------



## Raphael (Jun 9, 2011)

You can certainly use mine if you're up for it, I'd love to see what you come up with. If you need more info, just PM me.


----------



## Krystal Harmonia (Jun 9, 2011)

All right! Gracias, compadres! I'll need some more, but I'll start brainstorming tonight.

Krystal


----------



## Raphael (Jun 10, 2011)

nharmonia said:


> All right! Gracias, compadres! I'll need some more, but I'll start brainstorming tonight.


 
How'd your brainstorming go?


----------



## Krystal Harmonia (Jun 10, 2011)

Pretty good, but I forgot that I had to go to a banquet last night, so I didn't have much time to do so. I'll tell you all about it later.

Krystal


----------



## Krystal Harmonia (Jun 10, 2011)

Okay, I was thinking (just an idea) that somehow, multiple people/fursonas from FaF could somehow be transported somewhere, or maybe we're all just together anyways, but then I could make us go on some sort of adventure, maybe. It's not an amazing idea (I've had better), but I could work with it, make it awesome. But I'm going to need more people to sign up, then.

Krystal


----------



## Random User (Jun 11, 2011)

Here's a description for my fursona, if you want to use it: http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/80636-Jay-the-Hyena?highlight


----------



## Krystal Harmonia (Jun 20, 2011)

Crap, it looks like I may have to shut this down, as I do not have enough people. Please, if you want this to survive, tell your friends!!!


----------



## _Willow_ (Jul 6, 2011)

Wanna use mine?


----------

